# PubMed- Bulimia nervosa presenting as rectal purging and rectal prolapse: Case report and literature review.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Bulimia nervosa presenting as rectal purging and rectal prolapse: Case report and literature review.*

Int J Eat Disord. 2011 Aug 31;

Authors: Guerdjikova AI, O'Melia A, Riffe K, Palumbo T, McElroy SL

Abstract
Rectal prolapse, but not rectal purging (excessive finger evacuation to induce defecation), has been formally associated with eating disorders in the medical literature. We describe a young woman with bulimia nervosa and irritable bowel syndrome who used rectal purging as a method of counteracting the effects of her binge eating and who underwent two corrective surgeries for rectal prolapse in a 15-month interval. Further research into the relationship between eating disorders, rectal purging, and gastrointestinal dysfunction is called for. © 2011 by Wiley Periodicals, Inc. (Int J Eat Disord 2011).

PMID: 21882220 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

